# Free Disney Vacation Club brochure on resales..



## richardm (Sep 3, 2010)

I finally got around to finishing my DVC brochure.. It has info about the resale process, DVC resort profiles and point charts, information about the right of first refusal process, and some recommended closing agents for this timeshare system.

It's intended primarily for individuals just starting to learn about DVC. I don't think I'm allowed to post a direct link, but if you would like a copy just send me a private message.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Sep 3, 2010)

*DVC brochure*

richardm,

Why not send TUGBrian an e-mail with the link and offer your brochure as an Advice Article for TUG.

That way you get credit for your work, the Brochure gets published on TUG with a link in the DVC forum and literally hundreds of interested individuals will have the benefit of your effort to help others.

Consider it a Pay It Forward!


----------



## richardm (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll give it a shot, but it does directly promote my brokerage so it may be a bit too commercial for a Tug sticky..

I am however working on a more in-depth DVC overview article for my VacationTimes newsletter.. It will go far more into detail as to reservation procedures, strategies, etc.. The brochure is intended as a good place for a beginner to start, and hopefully not overwhelm them with too much at first!

Most of the same info is probably already on Tug somewhere (isn't just about everything!)- but the overview may be something that Brian can use.

Thanks for the suggestion! I hope to have the second article finished in just a few more days and will email Brian a copy.


----------

